# diet pills



## sianee (Oct 22, 2015)

This may be a silly question, but can you take diet pills if you're diabetic? i know that only 'orlistat' is approved right now and i wouldn't buy them online. I eat a healthy diet, i have my '5 a day', I drink hardly anything but water, but because i have breathing problems i find it really hard to exercise and therefor lose any weight. in 2 years i have gone from a size 8-10 to a size 16, partly to do with taking steroids for 6 months and lack of exercise too. I'm tired of not liking what i see in the mirror.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 22, 2015)

Very unwise to rely on diet pills. Are you still on steroids? Are you getting treatment for breathing problems? Sounds as though controlling food intake is the aspect to concentrate on. Good luck - will be tough.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2015)

I wouldn't take them either sianee, having a fathoms deep distrust of such things, I rank them right down there with snake oil cures, but that's just me. If you do want to try it though, I'd talk to your GP first, s/he might be able to suggest alternatives or prescribe them for you.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2015)

I wonder if a physiotherapist could help with the exercise - perhaps strength training exercises rather than aerobic? I think the trouble with diet pills is that, even if they work at all and don't make you feel awful, they can only be a temporary solution.


----------



## hope123 (Feb 14, 2016)

My friend and fellow diabetic lost of weight on Victoza but, as always with weight loss 'crutches' it slowed down and stopped.  I tried them , they certainly suppressed my appetite - I felt sick all the time and could 'only' manage bread, cake and biscuits; meat and veg were a complete turn-off.


----------

